# Alphacool HardTube 13/10mm Borosilikatglas 60cm Länge nicht verfügbar seit über 4Wochen...



## knightmare80 (11. Juli 2016)

*Alphacool HardTube 13/10mm Borosilikatglas 60cm Länge nicht verfügbar seit über 4Wochen...*

Hallo,
ich stehe ja mir Alphacool und euch in regem Kontakt und ärger mich 
derzeit das diese Borosilikatrohre von Woche zu Woche verschoben werden.
Derzeit sind sie bei euch, aber es erfolgt kein Versand weil die Verpackung fehlt 

Bestellnummer 10295077

Wie kann soetwas passieren? Ich meine, die Verpackung kostet ja nun mal auch ne menge Geld,
gibt es da nicht mal die Idee, alternativ zu verpacken? Ich meine, die Qualität der Ware ist doch wichtig.
Bei Amazon gibt es diese Frustfreien Verpackungen... ist das nicht auch mal eine Idee?

Gerade diese Borosilikatrohre sind Zitat von Alpahcool "Echt sehr robust" und "Robuster als PETG Rohre"...

Vielen Dank für eure Meinung. Eure Hotline möchte ich nicht jede Woche nerven.

Gruß Euer Kunde Karsten

PS. Ich bin echt zufrieden und Glücklich das es euch gibt, die Aquaero 6XT ist echt Super, der Webshop ist prima aufgebaut und 
bisher habe ich die vielen Angebot immer dankend angenommen. Also nicht das jemand hier denkt das ich mit dem Support 
nicht zufrieden bin. Eine Lösung ist halt mein letzter Wunsch...


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Alphacool HardTube 13/10mm Borosilikatglas 60cm Länge nicht verfügbar seit über 4Wochen...*

Hallo,

es ist in der Tat so, dass die Borosilikat Rohre erst bei uns umverpackt werden. Und einfach nur so in den Karton, kann man sie auch nicht schmeißen. Frustfreie Verpackung ist nur ein Marketingbegriff für eine Verpackungsart die es schon sehr lange genau so gibt. Aber Verpackung zu bestellen ist auch eine Sache die leider nicht eben in 2-3 Tagen erledigt ist, oft dauert es Wochen bis die Verpackungen da sind. Warum ausgerechnet diese leer gelaufen ist und warum hier kene alternative Lösung gefunden wurde, kann ich dir aus dem Stehgreif nicht sagen. 
Aber einfach so ändern, kann ich das leider auch nicht. Laut Lager sind Verpackungen auf dem Weg und die sollen diese Woche eintreffen.


----------



## knightmare80 (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Alphacool HardTube 13/10mm Borosilikatglas 60cm Länge nicht verfügbar seit über 4Wochen...*

Diese Woche wäre prima, dann könnte ja bis nächste Woche der Versand erfolgen. Als Endverbraucher sieht man mache Vorgänge ja nicht und Geduld ist halt immer so eine Sache. Danke für die Info.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Alphacool HardTube 13/10mm Borosilikatglas 60cm Länge nicht verfügbar seit über 4Wochen...*

Ich bin ein extrem ungeduldiger Einkäufer und rege mich privat sehr schnell auf  aber ich kenne viele Abläufe die oft leider zäher sind als man sich das vorstellt. Das heißt aber nicht, das ich dadurch ruhiger oder weniger ungeduldiger geworden bin, eher im Gegenteil  Ich kann dich also gut verstehen. 
Falls es dich tröstet, es ist nicht die einzige Verpackung die leer gelaufen ist. Ich hab mir ein paar Zahlen angesehen und bin etwas erschrocken. Der Grund für das Fehlen ist nicht die zu späte Nachbestellung, sondern weil in den letzten Wochen die Verkäufe sprunghaft angestiegen sind und so die Vorrausberechnung für den Bedarf an Verpackungseinheiten weit überschritten wurde. Kurz, Planung eigentlich gut, aber wir verkaufen aktuell deutlich mehr als gewohnt XD.


----------



## knightmare80 (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Alphacool HardTube 13/10mm Borosilikatglas 60cm Länge nicht verfügbar seit über 4Wochen...*



Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> Ich bin ein extrem ungeduldiger Einkäufer und rege mich privat sehr schnell auf  aber ich kenne viele Abläufe die oft leider zäher sind als man sich das vorstellt. Das heißt aber nicht, das ich dadurch ruhiger oder weniger ungeduldiger geworden bin, eher im Gegenteil  Ich kann dich also gut verstehen.
> Falls es dich tröstet, es ist nicht die einzige Verpackung die leer gelaufen ist. Ich hab mir ein paar Zahlen angesehen und bin etwas erschrocken. Der Grund für das Fehlen ist nicht die zu späte Nachbestellung, sondern weil in den letzten Wochen die Verkäufe sprunghaft angestiegen sind und so die Vorrausberechnung für den Bedarf an Verpackungseinheiten weit überschritten wurde. Kurz, Planung eigentlich gut, aber wir verkaufen aktuell deutlich mehr als gewohnt XD.



Das klingt doch super  Mehr Verkaufen heißt ja auch vielleicht auf das eine oder andere Produkt ein wenig Rabatt 

Ich bin jedenfalls froh das es so eine Plattform wie hier gibt und man sich den Frust von der Seele schreiben kann.  (Natürlich mit Respekt)


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Alphacool HardTube 13/10mm Borosilikatglas 60cm Länge nicht verfügbar seit über 4Wochen...*

Desto höher die Nachfrage, desto geringer ist die Chance auf einen Rabatt. Rabatte gibt man nur auf Ware die nicht ganz so gut läuft wie erwartet 

Joar, es hilft, wenn man sich seinen Frust von der Seele reden kann


----------



## knightmare80 (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Alphacool HardTube 13/10mm Borosilikatglas 60cm Länge nicht verfügbar seit über 4Wochen...*

So, ein Update von mir .... leider bis heute keine Nachricht ob es diese Woche noch klappt... wenn es bis sonntag nix wird, muss ich die ganze Bestellung stornieren und das bisher gelieferte zurückschicken...  Hatte mich schon so gefreut...


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Alphacool HardTube 13/10mm Borosilikatglas 60cm Länge nicht verfügbar seit über 4Wochen...*

Du hast doch die Borosilakt Rohre schon stoniert.


----------



## knightmare80 (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Alphacool HardTube 13/10mm Borosilikatglas 60cm Länge nicht verfügbar seit über 4Wochen...*

Also manchmal ist so eine Bestellung wie verhext. Gerade Hotline angerufen,  2-3wochen... Hallo? Das sind dann fast 2Monate für Verpackung liefern... Ich gebe es jetzt auf und storniere die Bestellung. Glaube nicht mehr das es im August klappt.


----------



## knightmare80 (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Alphacool HardTube 13/10mm Borosilikatglas 60cm Länge nicht verfügbar seit über 4Wochen...*



Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> Du hast doch die Borosilakt Rohre schon stoniert.



Hallo, ja habe die Bestellung Storniert, weil ich bei der Hotline die Aussage bekommen habe das es 2-3Wochen noch dauert. (Hatte da am 21.07. gegen Mittag Angerufen und danach meinen Post gemacht)
Hat sich hier überschnitten. Gelieferte Ware aus der Bestellung die ich noch nicht geöffnet habe ist verpackt und geht heute in die Post.

Ist ja nicht so das ich keine Geduld habe, aber da ich jetzt zum x-ten male eine Verschiebung habe und mein PC langsam vertrocknet, muss ich 
eine andere Lösung finden, da eine Lieferung im Juli unmöglich ist und auch August nicht garantiert ist.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Alphacool HardTube 13/10mm Borosilikatglas 60cm Länge nicht verfügbar seit über 4Wochen...*

Moin,

ich kann dein Ärger gut verstehen, sowas habe ich auch noch nicht erlebt und bin auch alles andere als begeistert. Schade das du stoniert hast, ich wollte deine Teile anders verpacken und gestern raus schicken lassen.


----------



## knightmare80 (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Alphacool HardTube 13/10mm Borosilikatglas 60cm Länge nicht verfügbar seit über 4Wochen...*



Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich kann dein Ärger gut verstehen, sowas habe ich auch noch nicht erlebt und bin auch alles andere als begeistert. Schade das du stoniert hast, ich wollte deine Teile anders verpacken und gestern raus schicken lassen.



Also das klingt nicht nur prima, das ist SPITZE!!!! Habe mit der Frau Flenske ja gerade gesprochen und dann wird aus dem Storno ein Storno gemacht... 

Ihr seid Spitze!!!!!! DANKESCHÖN


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Alphacool HardTube 13/10mm Borosilikatglas 60cm Länge nicht verfügbar seit über 4Wochen...*

Kein Problem, ist aber definitiv eine Ausnahme. Und auch nur, weil ich selbst nicht ganz verstehe, warum das mit den Verpackungen bisher irgendwie nicht geklappt hat. 
Aber... die Verpackung wird jetzt mehr oder minder gebastelt, also nicht wundern. Zumindest werde ich das jetzt persönlich verpacken und hoffen, das es heil ankommt


----------



## knightmare80 (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Alphacool HardTube 13/10mm Borosilikatglas 60cm Länge nicht verfügbar seit über 4Wochen...*

Ausnahmsweise ist gut 
Ich brauche erst Anfang nächsten Jahres wieder was neues wenn ich umbaue.

Mein Wochenende ist gerettet. 
Wenn ich in die Nähe komme, werde ich mal vorbeizukommen


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Alphacool HardTube 13/10mm Borosilikatglas 60cm Länge nicht verfügbar seit über 4Wochen...*

Ich kann dir nicht versprechen, dass DHL so schnell ist und dir das morgen schon bringt  Raus geht es heute in jedem Fall.... aber der Rest liegt dann an DHL  

Ausnahmsweise.... einfach weil du wirklcih schon extrem lange wartest und ich beim besten Willen nicht verstehen kann warum die Verpackunge nicht da ist. Das werde ich auch mal nächste Woche mit dem entsprechendem Herrn mal klären der für solche Sachen zuständig ist, der ist nämlich diese Woche in Urlaub. 

Grüße,
Eddy


----------



## knightmare80 (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Alphacool HardTube 13/10mm Borosilikatglas 60cm Länge nicht verfügbar seit über 4Wochen...*



Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> Ich kann dir nicht versprechen, dass DHL so schnell ist und dir das morgen schon bringt  Raus geht es heute in jedem Fall.... aber der Rest liegt dann an DHL
> 
> Ausnahmsweise.... einfach weil du wirklcih schon extrem lange wartest und ich beim besten Willen nicht verstehen kann warum die Verpackunge nicht da ist. Das werde ich auch mal nächste Woche mit dem entsprechendem Herrn mal klären der für solche Sachen zuständig ist, der ist nämlich diese Woche in Urlaub.
> 
> ...



Danke und Montag reicht auch, geht ja darum das ich einiges auch mit dem normalen Hardtubes mache (was man nicht sieht) und daher einen Anfang gebraucht habe.Da ich jetzt weiß das es klappt kann ich die Rohre schon vorbereiten.


----------



## knightmare80 (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Alphacool HardTube 13/10mm Borosilikatglas 60cm Länge nicht verfügbar seit über 4Wochen...*

Jetzt ging es ganz schnell und schon sind die Rohre da!
Anbei die Fotos vom ersten Eindruck:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## knightmare80 (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Alphacool HardTube 13/10mm Borosilikatglas 60cm Länge nicht verfügbar seit über 4Wochen...*

An die Moderatoren, da mir geholfen wurde und mein Anliegen gelöst wurde, Bitte den Tread hier Schließen, DANKE


----------

